
Ask HN: Sales books for people who don’t like sales tactics and gimmicks - goshx
I want to get better at sales, but I realized it has a very bad connotation for me due to hands on experiences building a MLM software early in my career, and dealing with bad sales people.<p>I am looking for books showing that it is possible to sell something without resorting to “mental triggers” and other gimmicks.<p>Any recommendation?
======
itcrowd
How To Win Friends and Influence People (1937, from memory) is a great book to
read. It's recently been updated to get rid of the most antiquated situations
and some more modern ones have been added.

The book is not focused solely on sales, but many of the applications
discussed in the book are sales-related. I think the book holds up very well
after 80 years.

------
mindcrime
If you're talking B2B / enterprise, then I recommend:

 _Mastering The Complex Sale_

 _Exceptional Selling_

 _The Prime Solution_

 _Customer-centric Selling_

 _Selling The Wheel_

------
verdverm
The Challenger Sale

To Sell is human

The little red book of selling

They ask, you answer

Nudge

